# trigger point denial



## sdaniel (Apr 28, 2009)

Can someone help me with the following:

pain mgmt: pt had two levels of facet joint injection with fluoro., as well as 1 trigger point injection. United HealthCare has denied the 20052 for the reason that it is not a seperately reimbursable srvc

Should modifier 59 be attached to 20552

thanks


----------



## susiekay (Apr 28, 2009)

yes add modifier 59


----------



## smcbroom (May 11, 2009)

you may also want to look at your diagnosis code to support medical necessity for the TPI.  Just a thought~


----------



## mitchellde (May 11, 2009)

Agree the 59 modifier and look at dx, I have seen claims where inadvertantly all dx were linked to each procedure which did cause line items to deny for medical necessity.


----------

